# Grand American



## Mr. Bright (Jan 10, 2010)

A redbone wins Grand American.


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey  that's Great!  Go Red Dogs!


----------



## willcox (Jan 10, 2010)

congrats to team red!!! Way to go !!


----------



## willcox (Jan 10, 2010)

THOSE RED DOGS ALMOST SWEPT THAT THING. JUST SAW ON UKC RESULTS THAT 3 OUT OF TOP 4 WERE RED.1ST 2ND AND 4TH PLACES I BELIEVE. TEAM RED SURE PUT ON A SHOWING . CONGRATS


----------



## plottman25 (Jan 10, 2010)

thank god it was not a Walker!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 10, 2010)

*red bone*

Boy that came outa no where! Kinda like a sucker punch from behind!!! LOL


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 10, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> thank god it was not a Walker!


I second that!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats to the Redbone Boyz


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 10, 2010)

curdogs4sure said:


> Boy that came outa no where! Kinda like a sucker punch from behind!!! LOL



Out of no where???? Sounds to me like a Grand American Butt kickin..... Lets see if them Walcur boys can take it like a man or will they come up with a we got shaftedtude


----------



## coggins (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think nobody will make any excuses, Russ Bellar owns the redbone that won.  Same guy that won the world hunt with a walker.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 10, 2010)

I was there yesterday for the show .I seen more red dogs than i have ever seen there .I wouldn't be scared to say they was 30 in the show alone .


----------



## willcox (Jan 10, 2010)

coggins said:


> i don't think nobody will make any excuses, russ bellar owns the redbone that won.  Same guy that won the world hunt with a walker.



BELLARS  redbone made it to the top 100 ukc world hunt this past year also . Must be pretty nice!


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 10, 2010)

houndsman said:


> I was there yesterday for the show .I seen more red dogs than i have ever seen there .I wouldn't be scared to say they was 30 in the show alone .



Did you come by our booth?  I would have liked to have seen you.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to see a redbone win, Ive always liked them myself.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats to the Redbones!  I like to see my breed come out on top of a major event!  It sure doesn't happen often but its nice when it does.  I didn't even hunt up there.  That's one of the toughest hunts to succeed in.  Congrats to all of the cast winners and of course the REDBONES!!!


----------



## Tree Blazin (Jan 10, 2010)

How did Red win it when she only had 1050+ and Bruiser had 1200+? Do they combine the scores from both nights?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 10, 2010)

By the way..This rebone is half walker dog


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Jan 10, 2010)

congrats to the redbone guys!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> By the way..This rebone is half walker dog



Some how I knew that was coming So the Red bone half treed the coon

Just goes to show you put a good breed in a Walcur and you have a coon dog


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 10, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> How did Red win it when she only had 1050+ and Bruiser had 1200+? Do they combine the scores from both nights?


I think this is the only hunt they hunt off..I guess they did and the half walker won


----------



## willcox (Jan 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I think this is the only hunt they hunt off..I guess they did and the half walker won



GUESS HER WALKER HALF WAS AT THE PKC HUNT WHILE THE RED HALF WAS WINNING AT GRAND AMERICAN


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, the top 2 cast winner from both nights have a 4 dog hunt off. and Bellar's red dog is half walker, single registered as a Redbone.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jan 10, 2010)

thats right cry babies, get ahead lil red is half walker her daddy is Nocturnal Kane!!!!  Bellar bought her from Lee weatherford....so you can take your walker comments and shove em....stop huntin them off colors and get a Tri colored over grown beagle and you too can get some recognition!! Bellar is always gonna have a winner it doesnt matter what color they are, it jus so happens a good walker is easier to find...sounds like some more redbone men are gonna be backing them red females up to Big Beagles more often


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> thats right cry babies, get ahead lil red is half walker her daddy is Nocturnal Kane!!!! Bellar bought her from Lee weatherford....so you can take your walker comments and shove em....stop huntin them off colors and get a Tri colored over grown beagle and you too can get some recognition!! Bellar is always gonna have a winner it doesnt matter what color they are, it jus so happens a good walker is easier to find...sounds like some more redbone men are gonna be backing them red females up to Big Beagles more often


 
Wouldn't be to hard if I had as much money as Bellar.


----------



## evan ashley (Jan 11, 2010)

bellars other dog did win at the pkc hunt with plus points also.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> thats right cry babies, get ahead lil red is half walker her daddy is Nocturnal Kane!!!!  Bellar bought her from Lee weatherford....so you can take your walker comments and shove em....stop huntin them off colors and get a Tri colored over grown beagle and you too can get some recognition!! Bellar is always gonna have a winner it doesnt matter what color they are, it jus so happens a good walker is easier to find...sounds like some more redbone men are gonna be backing them red females up to Big Beagles more often



I may be wrong but the only boo hooing I C is coming from the Walcur crowds on here .....

Everyone else has had nothing but good to say about the Red Bone domination at the American.............


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jan 11, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I may be wrong but the only boo hooing I C is coming from the Walcur crowds on here .....
> 
> Everyone else has had nothing but good to say about the Red Bone domination at the American.............



  half the comments about the red bone had something negative to say about walkers, glad it wasnt a walker etc etc jealousys a bit@$ aint it???:...  Bellar has a pile of Walkers he won the world hunt just this year with a walker, the Red Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- is half walker...Lee Weatherford in Louisiana bred her purposely to get attention out of a red coat, an early starting coon treeing hammerdown tree dog at an early age, to get attention and $$$$$$ out of a redcoat cuz they dont come along too often like her.....so if yall wanna get ure picture took....back one of them blue gyps up to a walker


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jan 11, 2010)

seems strange to me aint to many black and tans makin any noise until tam young bred a black gyp to a walker stud and gets tennesee hardrock...then all the B&T men talk trash!!!   now its the redbone men i guess....theres one common denominator...they're half walker!!! and us Walker men have been winning the big ones for sometime now!!!! coincidence????? I think not!!!!


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> half the comments about the red bone had something negative to say about walkers, glad it wasnt a walker etc etc jealousys a bit@$ aint it???:...  Bellar has a pile of Walkers he won the world hunt just this year with a walker, the Red Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- is half walker...Lee Weatherford in Louisiana bred her purposely to get attention out of a red coat, an early starting coon treeing hammerdown tree dog at an early age, to get attention and $$$$$$ out of a redcoat cuz they dont come along too often like her.....so if yall wanna get ure picture took....back one of them blue gyps up to a walker


As I recall there's been some Walker gyps backed up to a blue before !


----------



## willcox (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> seems strange to me aint to many black and tans makin any noise until tam young bred a black gyp to a walker stud and gets tennesee hardrock...then all the B&T men talk trash!!!   now its the redbone men i guess....theres one common denominator...they're half walker!!! and us Walker men have been winning the big ones for sometime now!!!! coincidence????? I think not!!!!



DIDNT REALIZE THOSE WERE THE ONLY 2 DOGS OF COLOR THAT HAVE EVER WON A HUNT.  I PERSONALLY THINK THE WALKER BREED NEEDS SOME MORE OUTCROSSING  REDS ,BLACKS, BLUES MAYBE EVEN A PLOT   ALMOST LIKE ITS MAKING HONEST HOUNDS OUT OF THEM!

ALL KIDDING ASIDE FOR A MINUTE. IT TAKES A DEDICATED TO THE SPORT BREEDER TO STEP OUT OF HIS BREED AND MAKE ONE OF THESE CROSSES. CANT BE EASY HAVING TO HEAR IT FROM BOTH SIDES. WE WILL PROBABLY SEE MORE AND MORE OF THESE TYPE CROSSES IN THE NEAR FUTURE AS THEY KEEP MAKING IT TO THE WINNERS CIRCLE AND WE ALL REALIZE THAT NO BREED IS PERFECT AND ALL NEED IMPROVEMENT .


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 11, 2010)

willcox said:


> ALL KIDDING ASIDE FOR A MINUTE. IT TAKES A DEDICATED TO THE SPORT BREEDER TO STEP OUT OF HIS BREED AND MAKE ONE OF THESE CROSSES. CANT BE EASY HAVING TO HEAR IT FROM BOTH SIDES. WE WILL PROBABLY SEE MORE AND MORE OF THESE TYPE CROSSES IN THE NEAR FUTURE AS THEY KEEP MAKING IT TO THE WINNERS CIRCLE AND WE ALL REALIZE THAT NO BREED IS PERFECT AND ALL NEED IMPROVEMENT .


You said a mouthfull there!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 11, 2010)

Who cares what she is?  There's a bunch of Redbone ppl mad about the 1/2 crap.  I'll be the first to say I want a pup!  It only helps your breed IMO.  The recipe is there for all breeds to excel.  Just gotta find it.


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jan 11, 2010)

Mix um all up, I say! CRO is where its at!! Congrats Bellar.


----------



## plottman25 (Jan 11, 2010)

*huh?*

How do you hunt a cross breed in nite hunts? I thought they had to be registered?


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 11, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> How do you hunt a cross breed in nite hunts? I thought they had to be registered?


 
You can single register them as whatever breed they look like.


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jan 11, 2010)

Or, where you really need to be anyway....... PKC - has its own CRO catagory for those of us that hunt crossed up mutts.


----------



## Swamp Music (Jan 11, 2010)

just bought my first crossed up mutt this weekend. halfbrother to mojo.  He is out of hammer and a blue female named boppin bonnie. I really like his actions and he is some kind of LOUD


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jan 11, 2010)

Hybrid Vigor is what they call it in the livestock world. With Walkers, they certainly have a wide enough gene pool, but in my opinion, those of us that hunted off color dogs have been needing some infusion for a long time now. 20 years ago, if you'd told me that  - we very well could've come to blows, but the truth is the truth..............


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 11, 2010)

im black an tan man an i like any breeds an long as they tree a coon but my bud bout a walker dog up thre an so far its doin GREAt , treed a coon the nite we goot it an looks good doin it


----------



## houndsman (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey ga. black gold i was tied up in the bench show from 10:00 till 1:30 only thing i did after that was stopped in at spud and debs to say hello . Then i went to pay my dues to the A.B.T.C.H.A  and i was wore out and called it a day  .


----------



## Corey (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought all Coondogs were breed from foxhound and Curs and the only true was the English?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 11, 2010)

Swamp Music said:


> just bought my first crossed up mutt this weekend. halfbrother to mojo.  He is out of hammer and a blue female named boppin bonnie. I really like his actions and he is some kind of LOUD


Lets see a picture!


----------



## plottman25 (Jan 11, 2010)

*cool*



Blue Iron said:


> You can single register them as whatever breed they look like.



Ive got an English blue that is grade, can i get him registered and stud him with another english and get them registered with UKC?


----------



## plottman25 (Jan 11, 2010)

Corey said:


> I thought all Coondogs were breed from foxhound and Curs and the only true was the English?



Actually from what i have read, the English, the Bluetick and the Walker were all registered back in the day as English, untill the fanciers of the color started bredding them as seperate breeds.  Thats why you can get an english tri-color bluetick or redticked. THe only hound that we use now days that does not go back to the foxhounds is the Plott.  THats why plotts are so good


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 11, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> Ive got an English blue that is grade, can i get him registered and stud him with another english and get them registered with UKC?


Yes..Have to have him singal registered..Somebody has to come go hunt with him and inspect for breed standerds..Atleast thats how it did work.


----------



## plottman25 (Jan 11, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Yes..Have to have him singal registered..Somebody has to come go hunt with him and inspect for breed standerds..Atleast thats how it did work.



cool, so as long as it trees im good, anybody in here give dogs field test.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 12, 2010)

*single register*

You have to have a representative of your breed association to do the inspection.  It must meet breed standards and tree a coon.  Some breeds are easier than others.


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jan 12, 2010)

There is usually a column in the Bloodlines each month from the United Eng Breeders and they usually have contact info on the person in charge of Single Reg. It used to be Charles Kite from Talahassee, but may be someone else now. They will try and find a member near you to do an inspection.


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 6, 2011)

plottman25 said:


> thank god it was not a Walker!



 LOL !!


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 7, 2011)

Pac- Man was a walker and won the world for Bellar. I personally hunted with him back in the day and asked a few questions. I was told that there are two kinds if dogs regardless of collor. They are coondogs and pets and Mr Bellar obviously still goes by that. I bought a dog from Mr House back in the 80s that was entirely out of his breeding and was registered as a walker. This dog looked like a walker but had shorter ears and a squeal, chop mouth. I asked Mr. House how much cur was in him and the answer was,"you can't have a good coondog without some cur in it". So there you have it, looks like Bellar isn't the only dog man to figure out that crossing works and what crosses to make. The Dog I had from Mr House was the best dog I ever hunted with hands down so I'm a believer.


----------

